# Series 2 Program data download problems



## chipmaster (Jun 11, 2004)

I've checked the download status. It indicates successful connect. Yet no new program data is available.
I've tested my connection, both network or telephone and both test successfully.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Cold boot it by unplugging the power cord for at least 30 seconds. If that doesn't help I would try running the Clear Program Information & To Do List procedure.


----------

